

Ask HN - Rate my new web app - World Cup Results Calculator - theycallmemorty
http://www.cupcalculator.com/

======
truebosko
It'd be neat if it pre-populated it with existing game scores (Will it?)
Obviously it can't just yet but that'd make it easier to play with.

~~~
theycallmemorty
That's what I'm working towards. Unfortunately I haven't found anywhere that
publishes XML/JSON feeds of match results for free.

The other thing I'm working on is a the allowing the user to pick winners in
the knockout stages.

------
rbonvall
It would be nice to be able to fill in the results without having to press tab
or clicking on the input box, by jumping to the next score box as soon as a
digit is entered. In this way, one could fill all the results of a group in
six keystrokes.

